# Generator Interlock kit questions



## dogwood (Feb 14, 2016)

I recently purchased a 7000 watt Honda EU7000is inverter generator in order to be able to safely run my 240v wood boiler, well, and/or some 120v stuff like circulator pumps during an outage. It was the smallest inverter generator I could find with 240v output (and painfully expensive I might add).

I happened to read the recent Whole House Generator thread here where BotherBart and others mentioned connecting their generators to their service panel with either interlock kits or transfer switch boxes. I'd never heard of an interlock kit before. It sounds like something I'd like to install if I could get some more information on what they are and what their installation involves.

Do interlock kits and transfer switch boxes differ, or are they the same thing? Do you plug the inverter generator's 240v outlet into the interlock or hard wire it in somehow? And are interlock kits/switches readily available at big box stores, or do I need to get one at an electrical supply outlet or online.

Any info you could provide on their make-up and installation would be appreciated. I had planned to use a bunch of extension cords and to rewire hard wired boxes into plug outlets to get things working, but the interlock or transfer box arrangement sounds so much better. Thanks.

Mike


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 14, 2016)

I don't have one but my neighbor does.

http://www.interlockkit.com/


----------



## dogwood (Feb 15, 2016)

Thanks. Brother Bart.


----------



## Wooden Head (Feb 15, 2016)

dogwood said:


> I recently purchased a 7000 watt Honda EU7000is inverter generator in order to be able to safely run my 240v wood boiler, well, and/or some 120v stuff like circulator pumps during an outage. It was the smallest inverter generator I could find with 240v output (and painfully expensive I might add).
> 
> I happened to read the recent Whole House Generator thread here where BotherBart and others mentioned connecting their generators to their service panel with either interlock kits or transfer switch boxes. I'd never heard of an interlock kit before. It sounds like something I'd like to install if I could get some more information on what they are and what their installation involves.
> 
> ...



I've various transfer switch boxes. More of them then I could explain. The one I have will only handle 6 circuits. I found this to not work for my needs.

The interlock kit I found is very simple and effective.


----------



## Dougsey (Feb 15, 2016)

Interlock kit is definitely the way to go. I was able to get one for my Square D Homeline panel at HD but it depends on your panel brand.


----------



## claydogg84 (Feb 15, 2016)

I have an interlock kit in my panel. It safely allows you to power your entire panel while the main breaker is shut off. This prevents back feeding the grid.


----------



## dogwood (Feb 15, 2016)

Dougsey and claydogg84, were you able to install to install the kit yourselves? I'll check and see what Home Depot has once they plow the roads of the snow that fell last night. I've a Crouse-Hinds panel myself which I think is common enough they may stock a kit for it. You mentioned your interlock kits power the whole panel. Is it safe to assume then the interlock kits can service 240v input as well as 120v? Do either of you use the "noisemaker" I saw on the Interlock website that alerts you when power is restored? Appreciate your input and replies.

Mike


----------



## Dougsey (Feb 15, 2016)

Hey dogwood,
If you are at all handy and comfortable inside your panel, the interlock is not hard to hookup.  You have to input your genny to a double breaker located at the top of your panel, so you will probably have to move breakers around to accommodate that. Look at the link Bart posted as there's a picture there.

The interlock is really just a metal plate that prevents you from having your main and gen input breaker on at the same time.

You will also have to manage your loads because you are powering your whole panel while on generator. So you might want to throw the breakers for your electric dryer, range, a/c, etc.  so they are not used by mistake.

I installed the PowerBack to let me know when street power is back on:

http://www.amazon.com/Reliance-Controls-THP108-PowerBack-Monitoring/dp/B003KREORA


----------



## claydogg84 (Feb 15, 2016)

They are fairly easy to install and I did it myself. I use the neighbors as my indication as to when power is restored. My generator doesn't get ran all that much so I don't mind letting it run an extra hour or so.


----------



## velvetfoot (Feb 15, 2016)

I think I would look first to see if the mfr of the panel makes an interlock kit.  SquareD made one for mine and I used it.  You have to have two blank slots up top and right for the 240v. interlock breaker.


----------



## dogwood (Feb 15, 2016)

Thanks for the quick replies. I'll check the Crouse-Hinds site, velvetfoot. I was thinking from the site BrotherBart provided the link to, that "Interlock" might be a proprietary name. If Square D made yours I take it isn't. Dougsey and claydogg84, I put all the breakers in myself originally, so I think Ill give it a shot. How does that metal plate attach to the front of the panel? I couldn't make it out from the picture on the Interlock site. Again thanks for your input. 

Mike


----------



## claydogg84 (Feb 15, 2016)

dogwood said:


> Thanks for the quick replies. I'll check the Crouse-Hinds site, velvetfoot. I was thinking from the site BrotherBart provided the link to, that "Interlock" might be a proprietary name. If Square D made yours I take it isn't. Dougsey and claydogg84, I put all the breakers in myself originally, so I think Ill give it a shot. How does that metal plate attach to the front of the panel? I couldn't make it out from the picture on the Interlock site. Again thanks for your input.
> 
> Mike



You have to drill 2 holes to mount the lock out mechanism. Not all panels will have an available Interlock kit - mine is made by GE.


----------



## velvetfoot (Feb 15, 2016)

I just took a picture of my SquareD interlock.  Looks like 3 screws.


----------



## dogwood (Feb 15, 2016)

Thanks again claydogg84. I very much appreciate you going to the trouble of posting that picture velvetfoot. It makes the switch installation crystal clear. And I think I found an interlock switch online that would fit my would fit my Crouse-Hinds box. How are your generators connected to the box for them on the outside of your home which connects to the service panel?

Mike


----------



## claydogg84 (Feb 15, 2016)

While remodeling my down stairs I had an exterior 30A outlet installed. You want to use a male outlet so you don't create a "suicide cord". Here's a picture of my interlock.


----------



## velvetfoot (Feb 15, 2016)

Actually, I think it's called an 'inlet'.


----------



## dogwood (Feb 15, 2016)

Thanks again claydogg84. Good pic and I liked seeing the label indicating it was an NEC approved device. I was wondering if the interlocks were to code. Appreciate your advice on the outside male outlet (or inlet as the case may be). I'd never seen one before "googling' it  after reading your suggestion to use one. I also googled "suicide cord" as I never heard that expression before either. I'm getting an education here.

Mike


----------



## claydogg84 (Feb 15, 2016)

A suicide cord is what many people make so a generator can be simply plugged into a standard outlet and backfeed the house. It's extremely dangerous and can kill you, hence the name. If you do things the right way, this shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## claydogg84 (Feb 15, 2016)

And here's a link to the inlet box I have mounted outside on the deck. 

http://m.homedepot.com/p/Reliance-Controls-30-Amp-Power-Inlet-Box-PB30/202213702


----------



## velvetfoot (Feb 15, 2016)

For example:  
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Reliance-Controls-30-Amp-Power-Inlet-Box-PB30/202213702


----------



## velvetfoot (Feb 15, 2016)

Great minds...


----------



## claydogg84 (Feb 15, 2016)

velvetfoot said:


> Great minds...



Go Mets!


----------



## velvetfoot (Feb 15, 2016)

I'm liking our prospects for the season.  I'm very tempted to go down for spring training.


----------



## claydogg84 (Feb 15, 2016)

velvetfoot said:


> I'm liking our prospects for the season.  I'm very tempted to go down for spring training.



Now we're drifting off topic, but it should be another great season. I'm so thankful for the Nationals getting involved with Cespedes. Without them, we would have never landed him.


----------



## Village Idiot (Feb 15, 2016)

I too have an interlock kit that was made by my panel manufacturer so I can run my whole house off of my big generator. It was as simple install.

Frequently, there are times, like at night, when I just want to run the blower on my fireplace and do not need to big generator running for that. So, I installed a transfer switch for just my blower using an EZ Generator Switch. I hook my little Harbor Freight generator and it bowers the blower while we are sleeping. It runs 5+ hours on a gallon of gas.


----------



## dogwood (Feb 15, 2016)

What! Mets fans! I grew up on Long Island as a diehard Yankee fan during the Mickey Mantle-Roger Maris-Whitey Ford-Yogi Berra years. On the other hand you've both been very helpful to me here, which I very much appreciate, so I'll let it go. Thanks so much and good luck in the upcoming season. I must confess in a traitorous fashion as a kid, I did go to an Amazin' Mets game their first season at Shea Stadium.

Mike


----------



## dogwood (Feb 15, 2016)

Are you off the grid then Village Idiot? 

Mike


----------



## Village Idiot (Feb 16, 2016)

dogwood said:


> Are you off the grid then Village Idiot?



Not off the grid, but off my rocker if you ask my wife. I do dumb things, and she rewards me with head shakes and eye rolls.

I live in suburban Northern Virginia. We don't lose power very often, but when we do, I want to keep my family warm. Actually, the primary reason I have generators is to power my sump pump and chest freezer. When it rains, our water table jumps up pretty quickly and preventing a flooded basement even once will save thousands of dollars. We buy our beef by the side and pork by the hog so the freezer must be kept running as well.

So, with the few times that I have had to use my generators, I know that I am way ahead of the game in keeping my family warm, dry, and well fed.


----------



## semipro (Feb 16, 2016)

Village Idiot said:


> the primary reason I have generators is to power my sump pump and chest freezer.


Water powered sump pumps are available if you're on a public utility.  Nifty idea. 
Chest freezers will stay frozen for quite a while if you don't open them much.


----------



## Village Idiot (Feb 17, 2016)

semipro said:


> Water powered sump pumps are available if you're on a public utility.  Nifty idea.
> Chest freezers will stay frozen for quite a while if you don't open them much.


I have one of the water powered pumps. (I am a belt and suspenders kind of guy when it comes to being prepared.) It is amazing what it can do.

My kids know that they had better have a good reason to open a fridge or freezer during a power outage. Coordinated incursions are general rule. I grew up in an area where it was not unusual to lose power for over a week after a hurricane or other big storm and I have lived in places where electricity was on a few hours a day or not at all.

When it comes to being prepared for adverse conditions and making due with what you have, I was well raised. Being without power was always an adventure. We would get to toast marshmallows on the gas stove, use the propane lantern (heck, my sister gave us one as a wedding present), and keep warm with the fire. We didn't have the luxury of a generator.

I am sure some of you remember scrubbing out the bathtub and filling it with water before a hurricane hit since no power meant no water if you had a well. My mother had a waterbed and we would run a hose with a shutoff valve on it to the downstairs bathroom. We just had to remember the rhyme "If it's yellow, let it mellow, if it's brown flush it down." Good memories.


----------



## dogwood (Feb 17, 2016)

Village Idiot, that's a good idea to fill the bathtub with water if you anticipate an outage. We just got our power back on a few hours ago after losing it for a day and a half following the snow and freezing rain storm we had here in SW Virgina. I'm guessing you and Brother Bart had the same same weather in Northern Virginia. Figures I hadn't had the opportunity to put in the interlock yet, so there were wires everywhere powering the refrigerator, freezer, furnace and some lights. Could have been way worse. So next time we're filling the bathtub. Excellent idea. 

Mike


----------



## Village Idiot (Feb 17, 2016)

dogwood said:


> So next time we're filling the bathtub.



Haha. Glad I was able to share a good idea. In the same theme of filling the tub for emergency water storage, I was given an AquaPodKit (look on Amazon) for Christmas. They are essentially plastic water bags that are the size and shape of a regular tub. Much more sanitary in my mind than scrubbing the tub and hoping you got it clean enough if you end up needing to drink/cook with it.


----------



## KB007 (Feb 19, 2016)

I use the tub mainly for other water duties (note I did not say doody).  I keep a bunch of bottled water for human and pet consumption, as well the generator can power my well pump. In a pinch, if I had to I'd boil the water from the tub before using.


----------



## Dr.Faustus (Feb 21, 2016)

I too have a generator interlock. I like it because i can pick and choose what i want to run. suppose i dont need hot water. I can shut that off and run other things. It was an easy install (although i have worked in my panel before) and i got lucky in that the appropriate spot was empty for the gen breaker. I added the inlet later on in the year (the same one velvetfoot posted a pic of) The whole thing took some thinking, rethinking, research and double checking. then triple checking. things like this you want to make sure you have right before you bust out the tools and get to work.


----------



## velvetfoot (Feb 22, 2016)

Dr.Faustus said:


> i got lucky in that the appropriate spot was empty for the gen breaker.


I got lucky too because I had enough wire slack to move two breakers in that position.


----------

